# غسيل السيارة بدون ماء



## mohamedzizo (28 أبريل 2010)

اريد دراسة او معلومات عن غسيل السيارة من الداخل والخارج والموتور بون استخدام الماء 
ولكم الشكر :55::55::55::55:


----------



## ريوووم (21 مايو 2010)

mohamedzizo قال:


> اريد دراسة او معلومات عن غسيل السيارة من الداخل والخارج والموتور بون استخدام الماء
> ولكم الشكر :55::55::55::55:


 

اخوي حبيت اقولك ان في دراسة تمت في الكويت عن غسيل السيارات ومضرة استخدام الماي والتلوث البيئي الناتج عن استخدام الماي الخاطئ في محطات ومراكز التلميع وحاليا سمعت ان في مشروع تم هي وكالة تقوم بتنظيف وتمليع وحماية السيارات بدون ماء عن طريق استخدام مواد خاصه من ضمنها مادة البوليمر وحتى المواد ما تحتوي على مادة السيليكون الا مادة وحدة ونسبة قليلة جدا وهي مادة اللي تستخدم لاطار السيارات والواكلة هذي منتشرة حاليا وقاعدة تتوسع باكثر من دولة من اوروبا والشرق الاوسط

اتمنى اكون فدتك بهالمعلومة اللي عندي 

:77::77:

يعني باختصار ارتاح تم :d:d هالتطور وفي وكالة تنظيف بدون ماء من داخل والخارج والمكينة بعد

:77::77::77::d


----------



## يحي القاضي (11 أكتوبر 2010)

ريوووم قال:


> وحاليا سمعت ان في مشروع تم هي وكالة تقوم بتنظيف وتمليع وحماية السيارات بدون ماء عن طريق استخدام مواد خاصه من ضمنها مادة البوليمر وحتى المواد ما تحتوي على مادة السيليكون الا مادة وحدة ونسبة قليلة جدا وهي مادة اللي تستخدم لاطار السيارات والواكلة هذي منتشرة حاليا وقاعدة تتوسع باكثر من دولة من اوروبا والشرق الاوسط
> 
> ::d




ممكن أعرف ويش هي هالشركة لو تكرمتي​


----------



## haelmorsy (8 نوفمبر 2010)

(أرجو عدم وضع وسائل أتصال لمخالفتها القوانين ............ المشرف مهندس المحبة)


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (9 مايو 2014)

اثارنى السؤال عن مواد لتنظيف موتور السياره وفرش السياره من الداخل - بدون ماء - واثارنى اكثر الجواب - علما بأن هذه التركيبات كثيرا ما ننتجها للغير هنا بمصر او حتى نعطيهم حق التصنيع - لان التركيبات مازالت تحت الحمايه-فالتركيبات مصريه ومعروفه للعديد - لذا اطمئنك اننا نواكب التقدم باقتدار ولو اعرف عنوانك لكنت ارسلت لك عينه مجانيه لتعرف مدى الكفاءه حتى تطمئن.


----------



## samalg77 (25 أكتوبر 2014)

هل ممك ننعرف إن كانت هذه المواد موجودة بالجزائر أو عندكم موزعين بالجزائر


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (29 أكتوبر 2014)

منظف غسيل المحرك بدون استخدام المياه - وغسيل البودى الخارجى بدون استخدام المياه وبقيه منظفات السياره - التابلوه والكاوتش والفرش.... الى آخره - اما تركيبات تصنعها فى الجزائر بمعرفتك وهى متاحه اوتشتريها منتجات جاهزه من مصر وهى متاحه


----------



## aboahmed_1972 (18 نوفمبر 2014)

ما
ا هي هدة التركيبات لو سمحت


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (18 نوفمبر 2014)

*منظف غسيل المحرك بدون استخدام المياه - وغسيل البودى الخارجى بدون استخدام المياه وبقيه منظفات السياره - التابلوه والكاوتش والفرش.... الى آخره 
متاحه كتركيبات - ولكنها بمقابل لأنها محميه - وهى من التركيبات الاحترافيه- ولا تصلح للهواه - لأننا نتعامل مع مكونات ثمينه - محرك السياره - فرش السياره - تابلوه السياره ...الى آخره - وبالتالى تحتاج الى تركيبات موثقه - وتدريب على التصنيع وتدخل فى نطاق الصناعات المتناهية الصغر والصغيره وتصلح كمشروع - ولا تدخل فى نطاق الصناعات المنزليه .​*


----------



## ابو ابراهيما (11 يناير 2015)

كيفية الحصول عليها 
لو سمحتم


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (11 يناير 2015)

لقد اجبت - بالتراسل عبر الميل او الخاص


----------



## ابو ابراهيما (12 يناير 2015)

شكرا لردكم والمتابعة السريعة


----------



## alisuez11 (18 أكتوبر 2016)

اود ان اقول للاخ محمود فتحى يجب عليك ان تراجع نفسك ؟؟؟؟


----------

